
WikiLeaks urges supporters to 'stop taking down the US internet' - hackuser
http://thehill.com/blogs/blog-briefing-room/news/302278-wikileaks-calls-on-its-supporters-to-stop-taking-down-the-us
======
internaut
Since the net connection at the embassy got cut, how do we know anything
Wikileaks has said since is really from Julian?

He can't have signed anything and we haven't seen him physically. We have no
evidence.

I see no reason to take anything on faith. I don't think it is likely he is
dead but I'm not overburdened with trust either.

